# Missing 90's anime



## 8-bit (Jul 24, 2009)

Anyone miss the anime of the 90's?
I miss: Sailor Moon, Outlaw Star, Tenchi, Orig Pokemon, Zoids, etc

What 90's anime do do you miss?


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 24, 2009)

I miss Samurai Pizza Cats.


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 24, 2009)

Just the original pokemon.  Beyond that I could care less about anime.  But the original 151 pokemon and the series that went with it was a staple of my childhood.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 24, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> I miss Samurai Pizza Cats.



I've only heard of it. Sorry.


----------



## pixthor (Jul 24, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Just the original pokemon.  Beyond that I could care less about anime.  But the original 151 pokemon and the series that went with it was a staple of my childhood.


Same here, along with zoids, (original) digimon, and some others.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 24, 2009)

pixthor said:


> Same here, along with zoids, (original) digimon, and some others.



Sorry. But um... 3rd digimon. You know why.


----------



## pixthor (Jul 24, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Sorry. But um... 3rd digimon. You know why.


What do you mean? I meant the original Digimon. The first, and second season.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 24, 2009)

I MEAN DIGIMON 3rd season. Renamon. nuff sayd.
Don't be hatin'.

Oh! OH MY GOD I FORGOT!!!!!! BLUE SUBMARINE #6!  That was a good one, if appropriately short.


----------



## pixthor (Jul 24, 2009)

8-bit said:


> I MEAN DIGIMON 3rd season. Renamon. nuff sayd


lol, Ok. I guess. I'm just saying that I liked the first and second seasons.


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 24, 2009)

I miss Medabots. Mostly because I used to watch it all through my childhood and enjoyed it so much



8-bit said:


> I MEAN DIGIMON 3rd season. Renamon. nuff sayd



Thats a pretty good reason actually. There are artists out there that exclusively draw Renamon


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 24, 2009)

NO ONE MENTIONED COWBOY BEBOP WTF!? that's my favorite anime EVER :3

OR TRIGUN!? OR RUROUNI KENSHIN. what is wrong with you guys?


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 24, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> NO ONE MENTIONED COWBOY BEBOP WTF!? that's my favorite anime EVER :3
> 
> OR TRIGUN!? OR RUROUNI KENSHIN. what is wrong with you guys?



Everyone misses Pokemon Harley. Because it is still on, and sucking horribly.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 24, 2009)

I just miss the old Toonami lineup, along with the time when Adult Swim only had anime. But some shows are kinda lulzy, now...


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 24, 2009)

No I very much do not.


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 24, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Everyone misses Pokemon Harley. Because it is still on, and sucking horribly.



I DON'T. I DON'T MISS IT.



Spoiler



though watching old episodes reminds me of being little and how much fun elementary school was...


----------



## Ratte (Jul 24, 2009)

Original Pokemon, Digimon, Sailor Moon, and Tenchi.

<3


----------



## Snack (Jul 24, 2009)

IS IT SAFE TO SAY DRAGON BALL? I HOPE SO.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 24, 2009)

Snack said:


> IS IT SAFE TO SAY DRAGON BALL? I HOPE SO.


 
DBZ. Were it took 3 episodes of Goku charging his spirit bomb, while all the characters express their observations and regrets of the past, long, epic fight in which the world almost ends...


----------



## Snack (Jul 24, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> DBZ. Were it took 3 episodes of Goku charging his spirit bomb, while all the characters express their observations and regrets of the past, long, epic fight in which the world almost ends...



MORE LIKE 7 EPISODES, AMIRITE?


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 24, 2009)

FUCK YEAH COWBOY BEBOP


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 24, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> FUCK YEAH COWBOY BEBOP



FINALLY! *high five*


----------



## theLight (Jul 24, 2009)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Werevixen (Jul 24, 2009)

I miss Excel Saga.


----------



## Ikrit (Jul 24, 2009)

this hand of mine is burning red...


----------



## sakket (Jul 24, 2009)

Botsmaster and inspector gadget. you heard me.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLKYOSiW7U4


----------



## pheonix (Jul 24, 2009)

I miss the 90's period. Everything was better in the 90's dood.


----------



## Rai Toku (Jul 24, 2009)

Original Pokemon, Sailor Moon, Zoids, Not so much Digimon, definitely DBZ (up until Frieza was owned), Megaman (saw one or two episodes, but liked them), and... That's about all I can remember. I remember seeing Kiki's Delivery Service back then, sometime. Love that movie. ^^


----------



## Werevixen (Jul 24, 2009)

Oh, I grew up with Samurai X in the mornings, in the children's cartoon routine, which was quite odd, since it's only two things, violence and conversation.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 24, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> NO ONE MENTIONED COWBOY BEBOP WTF!? that's my favorite anime EVER :3
> 
> OR TRIGUN!? OR RUROUNI KENSHIN. what is wrong with you guys?



"ETC"  I luhv CB & RK & Trigun.

sailor moon, DBZ, poke/digimon..... It seems everyone STILL luhves plot holes. :3


----------



## Excitement! (Jul 24, 2009)

Evangelion <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3
Utena <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3

But yeah, other than that, stuff like Big O, Bebop, Trigun, Escaflowne, Giant Robo, tons more. I used to be a big fan of Dragon Ball and Yu Yu Hakusho and such growing up, but I don't feel like those shows hold up well at all in retrospect so I don't really "miss" them.


----------



## moonchylde (Jul 24, 2009)

Anime of the 90's, let's see... 

First seasons of Digimon and Pokemon, of course. 
Trigun
Escaflowne
Blue Sub #6
Ruroni Kenshin
Tenchi Muyo (and the various later incarnations... gotta love a series that does it's OWN fan fics). 
Outlaw Star... gods I can still hear the first season ending music.
All the various Gundam incarnations... especially 0080. I dunno, land-based gundums appeal to me. 
Card Captors (don't judge me!)
Stone Protectors (like Trolls, only more kick-ass)
Swat Kats
Big O
.Hack Sign
Voltron

... the list goes on and on. Of course, this could be because as I get older, the "back in my day" rants come easier and easier...


----------



## Kommodore (Jul 24, 2009)

I liked the original pokemon, where there were only 150 and a rare pokemon was actually rare. I loved gundam and to a lesser extent zoids. Really I liked in one way or another everything that was playing in the 90's for the most part. I cannot think of a show I just did not like. 

But I didn't watch as much anime as a whole compared to the other stuff that was around. My favorite shows were still the 3d ones. Reboot was fucking epic, and Beast Wars was the best show ever. Period. Even now.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 24, 2009)

theLight said:


> I miss: Sailor Moon, the Original Pokemon, 'Zoids, DBZ, and others that I can't remember the names of.
> 
> :[
> 
> Progression sucks.


I miss em to :[ Progression, my one true enemy..


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Jul 24, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Outlaw Star, Tenchi



Tenchi Muyo and all of its spinoffs have existed on DVD since the late 90s and the VHS releases came even earlier than that. It's not like it's impossible to get your hands on it at all. Same with Outlaw Star.

Geneon acquired the rights to the DVDs for the Tenchi OVAs and TV seasons and most of them are value priced nowadays. 

And for the record the versions released on television were butchered to hell.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 24, 2009)

Cowboy Bebop
Dragon Ball
Pokemon
Digimon (up to the 3rd)
.Hack sign
Big O
Zoids

there are a couple i cant recall but remember things from, one had a guy with a trench coat full of Derringers. another had robots (no Gundam) that were about 35-50 ft high. any help


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 24, 2009)

Sinister Exaggerator said:


> Tenchi Muyo and all of its spinoffs have existed on DVD since the late 90s and the VHS releases came even earlier than that. It's not like it's impossible to get your hands on it at all. Same with Outlaw Star.
> 
> Geneon acquired the rights to the DVDs for the Tenchi OVAs and TV seasons and most of them are value priced nowadays.
> 
> And for the record the versions released on television were butchered to hell.




Interesting.


----------



## Excitement! (Jul 24, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> another had robots (no Gundam) that were about 35-50 ft high. any help


gonna need a little more info than that, dood


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 24, 2009)

Big O? That's all that comes to mind. That and Code Geass.


----------



## Lazydabear (Jul 24, 2009)

Sinister Exaggerator said:


> Tenchi Muyo and all of its spinoffs have existed on DVD since the late 90s and the VHS releases came even earlier than that. It's not like it's impossible to get your hands on it at all. Same with Outlaw Star.
> 
> Geneon acquired the rights to the DVDs for the Tenchi OVAs and TV seasons and most of them are value priced nowadays.
> 
> And for the record the versions released on television were butchered to hell.


 

Actually, VHS was first to come out for Tenchi its true its hard to find the Spin offs series like Magical Girl Pretty Sammy I am sure you can find them on Amazon or Ebay some are harder to find.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Jul 24, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Interesting.



Tell me about it.

Anybody who cared about these shows already had access to them before they ever even hit American TV. It's not like they "went away" after Toonami stopped airing them.



Lazydabear said:


> Actually, VHS was first to come out for Tenchi its true i



I already said that, though. 

I am probably dating myself, but I own the original OVA set in those big plastic clamshell VHS cases. They're in storage somewhere, but I like those.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 25, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Big O? That's all that comes to mind. That and Code Geass.


 
Yes. Big O. Trigun was pretty awesome too. I will sound like a faggot, but I enjoyed Inuyasha, and also Ghost in the Shell: Standalone complex.


----------



## Twylyght (Jul 25, 2009)

Tenchi Muyo and Tokyo
Trigun
Escaflone
Outlaw Star
Monster Rancher (I wasn't much of a Pokemon fan)


----------



## SailorYue (Jul 25, 2009)

i miss silor mon, but now that ive seen the sub, i hate what Dic did.

same with Cardcaptors (or was that early 00's?)


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 25, 2009)

Excitement! said:


> gonna need a little more info than that, dood



well, think of the robots in destroy all humans, like that cept they open in the front.


----------



## Idlewild (Jul 25, 2009)

I was a pretty big Pokemon, Digimon, and Monster Rancher fan back in the day. I especially remember that big blue wolf-thing with horns from M.R., I think he was awesome, but I can't remember.

I didn't even _know_ about Cowboy Bebop until a few years ago, but I wished I could've watched it earlier with it's epic win and all.


----------



## Twylyght (Jul 25, 2009)

The big blue wolf with horns was named Tiger.  I liked him and Hare.  They were always going at each other.


----------



## Ratte (Jul 25, 2009)

Oh god how could I forget Monster Rancher? D:


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 25, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> Yes. Big O. Trigun was pretty awesome too. I will sound like a faggot, but I enjoyed Inuyasha, and also Ghost in the Shell: Standalone complex.



Ghost in the Shell:SC was epic.  I have the opening theme. nom nom nom.


----------



## ShadowEon (Jul 25, 2009)

I miss sailor moon and original pokemon too. Original pokemon(the show) wasn't lame.(Jhoto wasn't bad either but after misty was gone it was like wtf?,some of the more recent movies aren't bad though) Ruroni Kenshin was nice too but that went in to the 2000's. There were probably some others I am forgetting...Original Digimon (I liked up to the 3rd series actually XD) and monster rancher was nice,and trigun and cowboy bebop and all those guys.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jul 25, 2009)

I miss a couple of 90's anime..
Samurai X (Rurouni Kenshin)
Hunter x Hunter
Flame of Recca
Dragon League
Monster Rancher
Witch Hunter Robin
Ranma 1/2
Crayon Shin-chan
Cyborg Kurochan
SAmurai Pizza Cats
Sorcerer Hunters
Detective Conan
Hell Teacher Nube

and a couple more i cant seem to remember.. X3


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 26, 2009)

Hey, does anyone remember Slayers (not the band)?


----------



## Yain (Jul 26, 2009)

Think my two favorite 90's animes are Robot Carnival, and Record of the Lodoss Wars


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 26, 2009)

Never heard of Robot Carnival.


----------



## Twylyght (Jul 26, 2009)

Robot Carnival was a good movie.  They used to show it on the sci fi channel or cartoon network for their Anime week.  I liked the last story where it was a mix of Sleepy Hollow and Night on Bald Mountain.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oGxbCc0Xq8


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 26, 2009)

Anything with "Night on Bald Mountain" in it has got good.

I just watched it. It's pretty good.  But it's style of animation is very western.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Jul 26, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Hey, does anyone remember Slayers (not the band)?



Of course.

I've got the DVD sets for all three TV seasons and another set with all the OVAs and movies.

One of my all time favorites, for sure. The two most recent seasons, Revolution and Evolution-R, have been licensed so we'll probably see them stateside in the next year or so.


----------



## Rolfie (Jul 26, 2009)

I miss Case Closed. D:
That show was rad.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 27, 2009)

Sinister Exaggerator said:


> Of course.
> 
> I've got the DVD sets for all three TV seasons and another set with all the OVAs and movies.
> 
> One of my all time favorites, for sure. The two most recent seasons, Revolution and Evolution-R, have been licensed so we'll probably see them stateside in the next year or so.




Awesome.  (heh, Naga... times 10)


----------



## DynDasE (Jul 27, 2009)

I miss all U.C. Gundam , because Gundam these days are just for selling Gunpla (Gundam model).


----------



## Tatsuyoujo (Jul 27, 2009)

Ah, the time of Gundams and Shoujo. How i miss it!


----------



## Minako (Jun 26, 2012)

I really miss the 90â€™s anime. I donâ€™t want to mention what anime but the 90â€™s anime. It is because they are very different from anime today. Despite from they are cartoons, still they have moral lessons in the story, and they can teach the children who are watching to be a good child. Than the anime today, they are more on action, war and more on prank. So that, many children who are watching are very naughty.



__________________
http://www.themodernman.com/get_laid.html


----------



## Mullerornis (Jun 26, 2012)

No, I don't miss the 90's anime. While some titles were decent, anime that time went through a ridiculous gore-porn phase that is reflected in most non-children oriented titles. Only in the 2000's did they start growing in intelligence.


----------



## Sly-Wolf (Jun 26, 2012)

If only they had made more Hyper Police


----------



## Sar (Jun 26, 2012)

I really missd _mobile suit victory gundam_, _Sailor Moon_ and the Origonal _Pokemon. _Now I am gonna find them on YouTube.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jun 26, 2012)

moonchylde said:


> Swat Kats
> 
> Voltron



_Swat Kats_ wan't anime, just badass, high-quality Hanna-Barbera goodness.

_Voltron_ was introduced to American audiences in the 80s, but it started out as _Beast King Go-Lion_, which was _way_ more violent, less predictable and had a more mature feel to it. 
Voltron was given in re-runs during the 90s, just like _Robotech_, which is dyed-in-the-wool iconic-'80s Americanized anime.

Aside from just about all _Toonami_ anime (I can now understand what's going on, unlike when I was a kid), here are my choices:
_Zoids_ have been mentioned plenty of times (and for good reason), though I'm sure everyone means the _Century Zero_ series, *WHICH CAME ON AIR IN 2001*, the only_ Zoids_ series to be given completely, and with reruns.
I want _Zoids: Chaotic Century_ back, which came out in Japan in *1999*, because it always conflicted with another favorite show (_The A-Team_ reruns!) and never got to watch 'em completely. 

Leaving _Toonami_, I want _Speed Racer X_ back AND COMPLETED!


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jun 26, 2012)

Hellz yeah!! Actually watched some episodes again recently: Didn't realize the amount of pimpslaps the women got...

Edit: that was supposed to be a response to Ikrit's post.


----------



## Flippy (Jun 26, 2012)

GO TO Toonami Aftermath ASAP! http://www.toonamiaftermath.com/
  It's a great steaming site that shows:
  Thundercats ..................Ronin Warriors.....................Mobile Suit Zeta Gundam.........................Robotech..............................Reboot.................................Original Pokemon.........................Batman The Animated Series Dragon Ball..............................Sailor Moon.........................Gundam Wing......................................Samurai Jack...........................DBZ Abridged........................Dragon Ball Z: Bardock, The Father of Goku Powerpuff Girls........................Courage the Cowardly Dog.....Ed Edd n' Eddy....................................Dexter's Laboratory...................Johnny Bravo........................Cow and Chicken..........................Home Movies Dragon Ball Z...........................Spaceghost: Coast to Coast....Harvey Birdman, Attorney at Law..........Cartoon Planet..........................Full Metal Alchemist..............Trigun.........................................G Gundam Lupin III...................................Ranma 1/2...........................Digimon..............................................Zoids........................................The Tick..............................Dr. Katz.......................................Freakazoid Transformers: G1.....................Beast Wars: Transformers.....Roughnecks: Starship Troopers Chronicles...Jonny Quest Real Adventures..Jonny Quest.......................Scooby-Doo, Where Are You?........Yu Yu Hakusho Rurouni Kenshin........................Tenchi Muyo........................Superman: The Animated Series............Batman Beyond.........................Justice League......................Megas XLR..................................Big O Patlabor..................................Mobile Suit Gundam: 08th MS Team.......Outlaw Star.........................Cowboy Bebop............................Fighting Spirit......................Interstella 5555............................Akira Rifftrax....................................Mystery Science Theater 3000 
I haven't watched regular TV in well I can't remember when. It's an amazing line up & it changes from time to time. It has a chat next to the feed so you can b.s. around with others while you watch.  Extremely minimal ads mostly when you just refresh the feed when a moderator goes into the chat & you just change the quality of the feed & go back to the quality you where watching it at. I implore you to check it out!


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 26, 2012)

8-bit said:


> Hey, does anyone remember Slayers (not the band)?



Yes! I remember first seeing it advertised in a Sonic movie. Then a year later, my anime freak cousins were watching the whole series.


----------



## FubidoKlaws (Jun 27, 2012)

Gundam Wing. Those were the days.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 27, 2012)

G Gundam is the only good Gundam.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jun 28, 2012)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> I want _Zoids: Chaotic Century_ back.
> I want _Speed Racer X_ back AND COMPLETED!



To add images to my mention of 90s anime goodness:







BTW, I found out that _Zoids: Chaotic Century_, the 'prequel' for _Century Zero_  that was released later in the states, had reruns, except the last 4  episodes, which were aired and never repeated, so I didn't stand a  chance to catch 'em.
Maybe I should bite the bullet and get a bootlegged copy of the series... in Spaniard-style Spanish. >_<
_
Speed Racer X/Mach GO GO GO (1997)_





That last one will take a while before we ever see it again, as it's stuck in legal crap hell, much like _Sailor Moon._ I believe it's worth the wait, as the animation is _gorgeous_ (since I can't find the more righteous pic on the web and the forum won't let me upload from my PC, this will have to do, and it's a safe bet that when I do, I'll post it at the risk of spamming). I'd take the Japanese version, as it had MUCH more episodes, American audiences barely got Â¼ of 'em. Not to mention it got edited.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 28, 2012)

Zoids is terribad.

And you're terribad for liking it.


----------



## Dokid (Jun 28, 2012)

Gavrill said:


> FUCK YEAH COWBOY BEBOP



amazing music too


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 28, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> Zoids is terribad.
> 
> And you're terribad for liking it.



All of it or a certain series? Personally, I don't like it myself.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 28, 2012)

I can't say I 'miss' it because the original, uncut versions of the titles were not widely available in the 90s anyway. And I was unaware what anime was at the time. 
I WILL say that I like the anime of the late 80s and the 90s more than the more recent digitally-created titles; they really skimp on the animation now. 
Also, most of the artsyness seems to have dwindled away from the artform lately.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 28, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> All of it or a certain series? Personally, I don't like it myself.


all of it.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jun 29, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> all of it.





Imperial Impact said:


> G Gundam is the only good Gundam.









The website that I found this says that this was Neo-Mexico's Gundam's original name. And I disagree with the poster's statement, there were far worse offenders.



FubidoKlaws said:


> Gundam Wing. Those were the days.



_Sure_ they were.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 29, 2012)

I remember Adult Swim once played Evangelion, but it was horrifically cut and short lived.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jun 29, 2012)

Slayers man, slayers.

And just about anything else from that decade.

Not that sucky stuff didn't exist back then, but due to the internet not being a source of anime downloads yet, only the better series tended to be picked up for translation.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 29, 2012)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


>


Jesus fuck, That's goddamn gay.


----------

